# جبهة المليون قبطى



## قبطى حقيقى (7 مارس 2007)

جبهة المليون​
*جبهة ترفع كلمة الحق وتدافع عن قضايا الاقباط العامة .جبهة تقول لا وتصرخ بأعلى صوتها وترفض أى ظلم يقع على الاقباط. جبهة لاتحمل سلاحا ولاتعرف الشغب 
جبهة تحب نفسها ووطنها مصروتحب شركاء الوطن المسلمين المعتدلين .
جبهة تطالب بمطالبها فى كل محفل سياسى وكل محفل إجتماعى. ينتشر أعضاؤها فى كل الاحزاب المصرية كلُ حسب توجهه هل لايوجد فى مصر مليون قبطى مهتمون بشئون مصر و أحوال أقباط مصر. 
سيقول بعض الإنهزاميون إن الإخوان فرضوا أنفسهم بعد أن أرهقوا الدولة بأعمال أثرت على الدولة نفسها .
وأنا أقول لهم سنتخذ الكلمة سلاحاً و الحوار درعاً والاختلاف منهجاً و التقارب هدفاً فى المدى القصير والإنتشار وسيلة والنقاش مأرباً والاقناع مطلباً سامياً والجرأة والصراحة وعدم المهادنة سلاحاً هجومياً لفرض تصورناً كهدف على المدى البعيد. 
سيقول بعض المرتعشون أن الإخوان كانت مقاراتهم فى كل زاوية وكل جامع.
وأنا أقول لهم سنستغل كل باب مفتوح للكلمه الحرة .
نغزوا الاحزاب الخاوية وقاعات الندوات فى كل شبر فى مصر فى نقابة الصحفيين وفى نقابة المحامين والمجلس الاعلى للثقافة. والجمعيات الاجتماعية والسياسية ومراكز حقوق الانسان و الندوات العامة. 
سيكون شعارناً " التواجد فى كل مكان" 
لن يكون لنا مجالس سرية ستكون كل مجالاتنا مفتوحة للأقباط و المسلمبن المعتدلين و المثقفين 
لأمن الدولة و المسلمين المتشددين الذين يهاجمونا .
سنرحب بالكل ونرجو أن يرحب بنا البعض 
سنرحب بالأقباط كى يزداد عددنا وينضم إلينا أخرين . 
سنرحب بالمسلمين المعتدلين لأنهم سندنا فى وطننا وزادنا فى إقناع الاخر بأن مطلبنا مطلب حق .
سنرحب بالمثقفين لأنهم أبواق لأفكارنا وهم النخبه التى تنير ولكن لايستجيب لنورها إلا القليل رغم كل هذا الظلام الذى يحيطنا. 
سنرحب بأمن الدولة لاننا لا نفعل شيئأً نخجل منه أو ندان عليه فالحرية مكفوله للجميع بأمر الدستور.
وسنرحب بالمسلمين المتشددين فربما يخففون من تشددهم فنتقارب ونتبادل الود كما يقول "القرآن الكريم" أو على الأقل نتبادل الأحترام فمن المؤكد تجمعنا مصالح مشتركة رغم تشددهم تجاهنا . 

لقد قابلت شباب كثير من شباب المدارس الثانوية و الجامعات خدام فى الكنائس تحدثت معهم وذهلت حين أكتشفت أنهم مهتمين ويتمنون عمل شىء ولكنهم لايعرفون الطريق بل أؤكد أن منهم من اتصل ليجدد المبادرة ويؤكد عزمه على الجديه فى المعرفة. 
إذاً "جبهه المليون" هى شغلنا الشاغل فى المرحلة المستقبلية الحالية ونرجو ان يخرج أول مؤتمر لها فى منتصف هذا العام .
وجبهه المليون : هدفها الرئيسى خلق توعية سياسية للشباب القبطى للإشتراك فى الحياة السياسية العامة والحياة الحزبية لتكوين رآى عام يستطيع الضغط على الأنظمة لإنتزاع حقوق الأقباط وعمل جبهه موحدة للتأثير على القرار العام حتى نصل إلى الهدف الأسمى وهو "المواطنة الكاملة للأقباط"


للحصول على معلومات عن الجبهة راسلنا على العناوين التالية 

h.1000000@yahoo.com
george02002@gmail.com*

************************
دعــــــــــــــــــوة
جبهة المليون​
تمر مصرنا الحبيبة بأوقات عصيبة ومنحنى سياسى قوى ربما تؤثر نتائجة على أجيال وأجيال قادمة 
وكل القوى السياسية تستجمع قواها وتشحذ همتها وتستنهض شبابها من أجل أن تجد موضع لقدم فى الساحة المصرية 
والاقباط لاصوت لهم .مع أن المتربصين كثيرون ولكن أيضا المؤمنين بقضيتنا أكثر 
فأين صوتك أيها القبطى  .صوتك الانتخابى مطلوب .ولكنة لايكفى 
أين صوتك فى الحياة السياسية ؟  
كم قبطى مشترك فى حزب  
هناك أكثر من 22 حزب فى مصر تركناها خاوية . لايمثل الاقباط فيها شىء يذكر 
أما جماعة المتربصين فهى تقوى وتزداد وتتوغل . 
علينا أن نملأهذا الفراغ .إنضم أيها القبطى إلى اى حزب . كون رأى مع زملائك وأنزل الساحة السياسية 
دافع عن نفسك وعن حقك 
إنك تطلب المواطنة الكاملة غير المنقوصة 
فهل تعلم ان المواطنة هى أن يكون لك نفس الحقوق والواجبات .فإذا كان هناك تقصير فى حقوقك من قبل الدولة 
فأين واجبك للدفاع عن هذا الحق والمطالبة بة . كيف سترفع الاحزاب صوتها للمطالبة بحقك وهى لاتجدك فيها 
مطلوب بناء كنائس .وقانون موحد لبناء دور العبادة .هل دخلت حزب وطلبت منهم أن يعضدوا طلبك هذا .وان يتبنوة 
مطلوب المساواة فى الوظائف .مطلوب تنقية المناهج .مطلوب تطهير الإعلام 
ماذا فعلت من أجل ذلك .
إن الفترة القادمة هى الفيصل وهى فترة الاحزاب والتكتلات .فهل فكرت فى قراءة برنامج أى حزب لتنضم إلية .او تعترض علية . هل تعرف أصلا أسماء الاحزاب ومقارها الرئيسية .
إننا ندعوك ونشجعك وندعمك لبناء وجهة نظر سياسية تؤهلك للاشتراك فى الاحزاب أو مراكز حقوق الانسان أو مراكز الدراسات السياسية او الاجتماعية 
أجدادنا عاشوا عصر الشهداء ونحن إن لم نناضل من أجل البقاء ومن اجل عقيدتنا وهويتنا سيأتى عصر شهداء آخر .إن معركتنا القادمة شرسة 
لاتترك كنيستك ولكن أعطى قدرا من الاهتمام لأمتك المصرية لأمتك القبطية التى يحاولون طمس معالمها وتكفير مبدعيها والنيل من أهراماتها لانها أصنام ومن نيلها لأنهم يحتقرون الزراعة 
فمصر أم الدنيا يريدون لها أن تكون فى ذيل الدنيا .
القوميون يعتبرون مصر جزء من الامة العربية أما السلفيون وهنا الخطورة لايعترفوا بالامة العربية ولا القومية العربية ولايروا إلا أمة إسلامية وبدأ السلفيون فى إبراز هذا المعنى حينما رحب المرشد العام للاخوان المسلمين برئيس ماليزى او افغانى لمصر طالما فى اطار امة اسلامية وخلافة اسلامية . 
مع أن مصر بأبنائها بمفردها .بآثارها بعلمها بحضارتها هى زعيمة الامة العربية ورائدة القومية العربية 
تخيلوا العرب بدون مصر .فالحضارة العربية كلها مصدرها مصر والشام والعراق .ولكن عندما يذهب المصرى إلى دولة عربية يطلب منة كفيل رغم أن مصر كفيلة بالامة العربية كلها 
أخى الشاب المسيحى 
لاتترك المسلمين الشرفاء يدافعوا عن حقك وأنت لاتفعل شيئا 
أضعف الايمان ان يجدوا من يصفق لهم على شجاعتهم واخلاصهم وان يجدوا من يعضدهم وان يكون هناك امل فى زيادة عدد الا قباط المشاركين 
دافع عن حقك بنفسك .دافع عن هويتك .ربما تكون هذة الفرصة مواتية فلا تجعلها تفوتك 
ربما يكون هذا الكلام صعب ولكن ( أستطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى )
للحصول على معلومات عن الجبهة راسلنا على العناوين التالية 
h.1000000@yahoo.com
george02002@gmail.com

ملحوظة ... ارجو التثبيت​


----------



## man4truth (7 مارس 2007)

*هذا هو هدفنا الآن نحن مع هذة الجبهة وربنا يقوينا
أرجو من كل قبطى المشاركة​*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (7 مارس 2007)

man4truth قال:


> *هذا هو هدفنا الآن نحن مع هذة الجبهة وربنا يقوينا
> أرجو من كل قبطى المشاركة​*




*شكراً لمشاركتك ومرورك 
وارجو من سيادتك افادتنا عن طريق المراسلة ( عبر البريد الألكترونى السابق ) ليتسنى لنا تفعيل طلب انضمامك للجبهة ولتيسير طرق الأتصال بيننا *

و



> أرجو من كل قبطى المشاركة


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (8 مارس 2007)

ارجو تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## Bino (9 مارس 2007)

الأخ الحبيب جورج شكرى ......
أهنيك من عمق قلبى على هذه الروح القبطيه المسيحيه القويه التى فى داخلك أنت و هؤلاء الشبان المسيحيون فعلا و الذين لازالوا أقباطاً و لم يصبحوا عرباً شأنهم شان الأغلبيه من قبطى مصر فى هذا الزمان الأخير و لكنى لدى تعليق واحد :
المسلمون أياً كانوا معتدلين أو متطرفين ليسوا مصريين و ليسوا شركاء فى الوطن بل هم محتل عربى دام احتلاله لمصر القبطيه حوالى 14 قرناً من الزمان .....


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (12 مارس 2007)

> الأخ الحبيب جورج شكرى ......
> أهنيك من عمق قلبى على هذه الروح القبطيه المسيحيه القويه التى فى داخلك أنت و هؤلاء الشبان المسيحيون فعلا و الذين لازالوا أقباطاً و لم يصبحوا عرباً شأنهم شان الأغلبيه من قبطى مصر فى هذا الزمان الأخير و لكنى لدى تعليق واحد :
> المسلمون أياً كانوا معتدلين أو متطرفين ليسوا مصريين و ليسوا شركاء فى الوطن بل هم محتل عربى دام احتلاله لمصر القبطيه حوالى 14 قرناً من الزمان .....


*
شكراً على تشجيعك ونتمنى انضمامك معنا *


----------



## كرستينا (12 مارس 2007)

* طيب الواحد يعمل ايه علشان ينضم لهذه الجبهه العظيمة ​*


----------



## kaisar_12 (12 مارس 2007)

لووول يالووول  :t33:


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (14 مارس 2007)

> طيب الواحد يعمل ايه علشان ينضم لهذه الجبهه العظيمة



*برجاء مراسالتى على الخاص بخصوص هذا الشأن *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (14 مارس 2007)

*الرجاء تثبيت هذا الموضوع *


----------



## The_god_lover (20 مارس 2007)

*ما هذا الغباء*

المسلمون أياً كانوا معتدلين أو متطرفين ليسوا مصريين و ليسوا شركاء فى الوطن بل هم محتل عربى دام احتلاله لمصر القبطيه حوالى 14 قرناً من الزمان .....[/QUOTE]
انا كمسلم اري انننا كمصريين نتعرض للمهانه بسبب حالنا وحال بلدنا
ولكن
يا اخ جورج بفضل امثال هذا المسيحي المتعصب فتاكد ان نهاية هذه الجبهه ستكون فتنه لا يعلم مداها الا الله
ا 
لاني ببساطه طلعت عربي محتل ومش مصري ومش من حقي اني اعيش في مصر
لاء وبما اننا عرب محتلون فمن حق المصريون ان يقتلونا  ليححروا بلدهم اليس كذلك!!!!!

للاسف انا اعلم ان هذا ما يخفيه معظم المسيحيون وبالتالي فتاكدوا ان مثل هذه الجبهه العنصريه المسيحيه سيكون امامها جبهه اخري عنصريه  تعاملكم بالفعل علي انكم لستوا باخوتنا لاننا نحن العرب المحتليين وانتوا اصحاب البلد
 بالطبع انا ضد ذلك فاتمنا من العقلاء ان يعلموا عقولهم ويبطلوا شعارات كاذبه


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (20 مارس 2007)

> The_god_lover قال:
> 
> 
> > المسلمون أياً كانوا معتدلين أو متطرفين ليسوا مصريين و ليسوا شركاء فى الوطن بل هم محتل عربى دام احتلاله لمصر القبطيه حوالى 14 قرناً من الزمان .....
> ...


[/QUOTE]
جبهتنا المزمع انشاءها ليست ذات طابع دينى :new5: 
ولا طائفى 
لنا هدف شديد السمو الا وهو تثقيف الشباب القبطى والمصرى سياسياً حتى يتسنى لنا التواجد والمطالبة بحقوقنا 
وكفانا صمتاُ وسلبية :t17:


----------



## nikeman (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: جبهة المليون قبطى*

شكراااا....
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## nikeman (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: جبهة المليون قبطى*

شكراااا....
سلام المسيح لك...


----------



## عبدربه (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: جبهة المليون قبطى*

ان ما تقوله هو صميم الاسلام 

و كل ما يقولون او بفعلونه بعد كل البعد عن ما وصانا به نبينا


----------



## jamal sabry (12 مايو 2007)

*و ماذا بعد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



Bino قال:


> الأخ الحبيب جورج شكرى ......
> أهنيك من عمق قلبى على هذه الروح القبطيه المسيحيه القويه التى فى داخلك أنت و هؤلاء الشبان المسيحيون فعلا و الذين لازالوا أقباطاً و لم يصبحوا عرباً شأنهم شان الأغلبيه من قبطى مصر فى هذا الزمان الأخير و لكنى لدى تعليق واحد :
> المسلمون أياً كانوا معتدلين أو متطرفين ليسوا مصريين و ليسوا شركاء فى الوطن بل هم محتل عربى دام احتلاله لمصر القبطيه حوالى 14 قرناً من الزمان .....



إن القلب يحزن و إن العين لتدمع عليك يا مصر
هنلاقيها منين و لا منين
من الأطماع الغربيه و لا من الأطماع الصهيونيه و لا من غل الصفويه و لا من المتأسلمين قبحهم الله
و لا من الجهال المسيحيين حقاً آآآآآه ه ه ه ه ه ه يا بلد
تفضلوا يا من تعتبرونا غير مصريين العنف و العنف المضاد حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل ألم أحذر من ذلك؟ و لكن ما النتيجه سوى مزيد من الطعن من كلا الطرفين لا الإسلام يحض على كراهية الآخر و لا المسيحيه و لكن الجهل و التلاعب بعقول البسطاء بعد أن فتح باب الفتنه على مصرعيه لم
يتوقف
نحن نريد جبهه قوميه مصريه دينيه أعضاؤها من المسلمين و المسيحين الحقيقيين الذين قلبهم
على بلادهم و تعلموا الدرس جيداً
إنني أدعو كل الشرفاء في هذا الوطن الخالد لتشكيل تلك الجبهه المشتركه بين الجانبين
لقد تفاقم الوضع.....إنقذوا مصر سريعاً
http://www.islammemo.cc/article1.aspx?id=41987
مفكرة الإسلام: أعلنت اليوم مصادر أمنية أن السلطات المصرية ألقت القبض على 59 مسلمًا بدعوى اشتباكهم مع أقباط بشأن إنشاء كنيسة في إحدى القرى جنوبي القاهرة.
وأشار مصدر أمني إلى أن النيابة العامة أجرت تحقيقات ومعاينات في قرية "بهما" التابعة لمركز "العياط" بمحافظة الجيزة المجاورة للعاصمة "القاهرة" وأمرت من خلالها بالقبض على 59 مسلمًا تورطوا في الاشتباكات وأن الشرطة ألقت القبض عليهم تنفيذًا لتلك التحقيقات، حسبما ذكرته وكالة "رويترز".
وقال مصدر قضائي: إن النيابة وجهت إلى من ألقي القبض عليهم تهم "إثارة الفتنة والإتلاف والحريق العمد والتجمهر."
هذا وأضاف المصدر الأمني أن "الحصر النهائي للخسائر أثبت احتراق 27 منزلاً ومتجرًا للمسيحيين في الإحداث منها عشرة منازل دمرت بالكامل بالإضافة إلى متجرين. 
وتشير المصادر الأمنية إلى أن الاشتباكات قامت بعد أن قام شبان مسلمون بتوزيع منشورات مناوئة للمسيحيين ((يا جهله)) بعد صلاة الجمعة، بعد أن تصوروا أنهم يبنون كنيسة.((أليسوا شركاء في الوطن))
وذكر مصادر أمنية أن المسيحيين أبلغوا السلطات بأن خطبة الجمعة في مسجد القرية تناولت عملية إنشاء كنيسة، مما أثار غضبًا بين المصلين الذين خرجوا من المسجد في مجموعة كبيرة تحركت إلى الكنيسة حيث اندلعت الاشتباكات.((حسبيا الله و نعم الوكيل في من أشعل الفتنه))
وقالت المصادر: إن الجانبين تبادلوا القذف بالطوب واشتبكوا بالعصي وكرات اللهب، غير أن قوات الأمن تدخلت بعد اندلاع الاشتباكات التي شارك فيها حوالي 500 شخص بينهم حوالي 300 من المسلمين ، وأنه تم نقل المصابين في تلك الاشتباكات إلى مستشفى مدينة "العياط" وأن إصاباتهم متوسطة.
هذا ومن جانبه أكد متحدث باسم وزارة الداخلية المصرية أن نحو 500 مسلم تجمعوا بعد صلاة الجمعة وأنه تم إشعال النار في مداخل ثلاثة منازل. وقال إن ثلاثة أشخاص أصيبوا في الأحداث التي امتنع عن وصفها بأنها اشتباك.
ويذكر أن مصر قد شهدت في الأعوام الأخيرة اشتباكات متفرقة بين مسلمين ومسيحيين أشهرها تلك التي وقعت في قرية الكشح بمحافظة سوهاج بجنوب مصر، وأحرق فيها عشرات المتاجر .
أمازلتم تحثوا بعضكم على كراهيتنا و البعد عننا و تحقير ديننا و طعننا و هكذا نظل في حلقه
مفرغه و المستفيد الأول هو العدو ليس مسلمو و لا مسيحو مصر
أرحموا البلد حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم:t26: :t26:​


----------



## Christian Knight (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: جبهة المليون قبطى*

*ما هذا التناقض يا جمال؟
فانت تدعو الى جبهة دينية وحكم دينى اسلامى وفى نفس الوقت تتحدث عن الاخوة فى الوطن!!!!!!!!!!!
عجبى!
وعلى اى حال ستجد موضوعنا القديم هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19675*


----------



## heaven208 (18 مايو 2007)

*استثمر جهازك واسب فلوس بدون تعب*

اربح نقود مجرد الابحار عالنت مجااااناااا: (انا مجربهااا) طريقة البرنامج :- الطريقة هي عرض الدعايات على شاشتك من خلال برنامج يتم تحميله من الشركة و مقابل هذه الإعلانات فإنك ستربح أموالاً والبرنامج يحتاج إلى اشتراك وملء البينات  سؤال مهم :- هل انا يجب ان اتبابع هذه الاعلانات؟لا طبعا أنت فقط دعه شغالاً واشتغل على الانترنت مثل كل مرة ,المهم انك تترك البرنامج يعرض الإعلانات على شاشتك طريقة الإشتراك :- اولا يجب عليك الذهاب إلى صفحة التسجيل وهي هنا : والان إضغط عليها إخواني يمكنكم تصفح الإنترنت بدون دفع فاتورة الحساب ولكم مرتب شهري .من فضلكم يجب قراءة هذه السطور بعناية لماذا تتصفحون الإنترنت وتدفعون في النهاية فاتورة الحساب ؟ ولماذا تحسبون الوقت بالدقيقة أثناء تصفحكم للشبكة وتستعجلون في الخروج الفوري من الشبكة حرصا على عدم زيادة الفاتورة؟ الآن يمكنكم تصفح الإنترنت كما تشاءون من 5 -10 ساعات أو حتى اليوم كله ولا خوف من دفع فاتورة التليفون في نهاية الشهر لأن هناك من سيدفع لكم فاتورة النت بالإضافة إلى مرتب شهري آخر. ولتوضيح ذلك هناك برنامج صغير يتم تنزيله من الشبكة وتنصيبه على الكمبيوتر وهو عبارة عن شاشة صغيرة تظهر في أعلى الشاشة وفوق المتصفح مباشرة لكي يعرض لك إعلانات إشهارية من جميع شركات العالم أو بمعنى آخر دعاية وإعلان لتتعرف على منتجات تلك الشركات فربما تتعامل مع إحداها مثلا أو ربما تبلغ أصدقائك ومعارفك وجيرانك عن تلك الشركات وستعطيك شركة الإعلانات نسبة من مصاريف الدعاية والإعلان وتكون تلك النسبة دولار عن كل 1000 نقطه أي حوالي الساعة تقضيها على الانترنت (1000 نقطة=1ساعة=1دولار) ويتم حساب هذه النقط بواسطة عداد داخل البرنامج الذي سيظهر أمامك أعلى الشاشة يشبه عداد الثواني إذا كان جهازك بطيئا فربما تقل النقاط بسبب هذا البطء وتكون ال 1000 نقطه في ساعة ونصف مثلا المهم أن 1000 نقطه = 1 دولار إنها حقيقة لا خيال ولن تدفع أي مصاريف إطلاقا سوى تنزيل البرنامج فقط أنهم يريدون توصيل إعلاناتهم إليك أينما كنت وهذه اسهل طريقة لكي يصل إليك الإعلان بسهولة وسيدفعون لك المال لكي تشاهد إعلانات آلاف الشركات المتنافسة إنها شركات ضخمة وعالمية تدفع بالملايين بل بالمليارات على تلك الدعاية والإعلانات فلا تتردد الأمر لا يحتاج منك شئ سوى مشاهدة الإعلانات ويمكنك أيضا أن تتصفح مواقعك المفضلة وتتجول في 
الإنترنت كما تشاء فلن يعوقك هذا البرنامج إطلاقا .طريقة البرنامج:-الطريقة هي عرض الدعايات على شاشتك من خلال برنامج يتم تحميله من الشركة و مقابل هذه الإعلانات فإنك ستربح أموالاً والبرنامج يحتاج إلى اشتراك وملء البيانات الصحيحة سؤال مهم :-هل أنا لازم أتطلع على هذه الإعلانات ؟لا طبعا أنت فقط دعه شغالاً واشتغل على الانترنت مثل كل مرة ,المهم انك تترك البرنامج يعرض الإعلانات على شاشتك
.طريقة الإشتراك :-اولا يجب عليك كتابة الوصلة التالية في شريط العنوان:

http://www.cashfiesta.com/php/join.php?ref=heaven208

ثم أكتب البيانات:

 اسم للدخول Login كلمة السر password تكرار كلمة السر Verify password الاسم الاول First name الاسم الاخير Last name اسم الشارع Street address المدينة City الرقم البريدي Zip postal code اذا كنت خارج امريكا اتركه فارغا State المحافظه Province اسم دولتك Country البريد الإلكترونيE- mail address اعادة ادخال البريد الإلكتروني Verify e- mail address Year of birth: تاريخ ميلادك Gender ذكر ام انثى Education درجة تعليمك Annual household income متوسط دخلك السنوي Industry عملك او صناعتك Title اختر other وبعد ذلك تأتيك مجموعتين واختار من المجموعة الاولى اربع او خمس اختيارات ومن المجموعة الثانية اربع اختيارات واترك الباقي كما هو ولكن ضع علامة صح بجانب الجملة have read and understand the member agreement. وبعد ذلك اضغط على submit (خلى بالكم يا شباب هناك رجل صغير يتحرك اقصى الشمال لا تجعله يتوقف (لاينام) لانه اذا توقف توقف معه عداد النقط وايضا احياناا يترك مكانه ويمشى اذهب ورائه واضغط عليه حتى يعود)  registration بعدها سوف تظهر لك نافذه لتحميل البرنامج Download اضغط على زر سوف يبدأ تحميل البرنامج مع العلم أنه يجب أن تكون متصلا بالنت ياخذ التحميل حوالي 10 ثواني بعد تثبيت البرنامج سوف تضهر النافذة التالية Cashfiesta login ادخل اسم الدخول user كلمة السر password واضغط ok والان سيشتغل معك البرنامج .ملاحظة هامة : يجب عليك إغلاق البرنامج قبل الخروج من الانترنت لكي تحسب النقاط التي جمعتها وذلك بضغط exit طريقة حسابك في الشركة طريقة الدفع:- يتم الدفع عن طريق شيك يصلك لحد عنوانك الذي سجلته عند ملء البيانات تقدر تطلب فلوسك من الشركة فى النصف الاول فقط من كل شهر يجب أن يصل قيمة الشيك الى 50 دولا على الاقل ويظهر زر الدفع وما ان تضغط عليه حتى يتم تسجيل طلبك ملاحظه :الشيك يصل فى خلال أسبوعين من تاريخ الطلب .


----------



## henrik (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: جبهة المليون قبطى*

والله بصراحة مساكين الاقباط


----------



## magedbey (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: جبهة المليون قبطى*

موضوع جديد استفدت منه كتير الف شكر ليك


----------



## خليل مطران (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: جبهة المليون قبطى*

اعباد المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه 
اذا مات الاله بصنع قوم اماتوه فهل هذا إلاه 
ويا عجبا لقبر ضم ربا واعجب منه بطن قد حواه 
اقام هناك تسع من شهور لدي الظلمات من حيض غداه
وشق الفرج مولودا ضعيفا فاتح للثدي فاه
وياكل ثم يشرب ثم ياتى بلازم ذاك هل هذا اله
تعالى الله عن افك النصارى سيسال كلهم عما افتراه
اعباد الصليب لاى معنى يعظم او يقبح من رماه
وهل تقضى العقول بغير كسر واحراق له ولمن بغاه
اذا ركب الاله عليه كرها وقد شدت لتسمير يداه
فذاك المركب الملعون حقا فدسه لا تبسه اذ تراه
يهان عليه رب الخلق طرا وتعبده فانك من عداه
فان عظمته من اجل ان قد حوى رب العباد وقد علاه
وقد فقد الصليب فان راينا له شكلا تذكرنا سناه
فهلا للقبور سجدت ترى لضم القبر ربك فى حشاه
فيا عبد المسيح افق فهذا بدايته وهذا منتهاه

 ايها الكافر النصراني حكم فطرتك وعقلك قبل ان تموت وتدخل في نار جهنم خالدا فيها 

قال  الله تعالى : (( وإذ قال الله يا عيسى ابن مريم ءانت قلت للناس اتخذوني وامي الهين من دون الله قال سبحانك ما يكون لي ان أقول ما ليس لي بحق ان كنت قلته فقد علمته تعلم ما في نفسي ولا اعلم ما في نفسك انك انت علام الغيوب ما قلت لهم إلا ما امرتني به أن اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم وكنت عليهم شهيدا ما دمت فيهم فلما توفيتني كنت انت الرقيب عليهم وانت على كل شيئ شهيد )) صدق الله العظيم 

ايها الضالون الفاجرون الكافرون بالله سيدنا عيسي عليه الصلاة والسلام بريء من امثالكم ومما تشركون بالله  افق ايها الكافر واسلم لله تعالي قبل يوم لا ينفع فيه ندم


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جبهة المليون قبطى*

طب الواحد يعمل اية عشان يشترك في الرابطة دي


----------



## newman_with_jesus (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جبهة المليون قبطى*

*الاخ الفاضل سلام المسيح معاك 
اخي جورج لامانع من تكوين تجمعات ولكن المانع هو ان تكون على اساس ديني 
اخي جورج ... من المهم الخضوع للسلطات كما علمنا الكتاب المقدس  واحترام قوانين البلد التي نعيش فيها 
هذه هي المسيحية لاعلاقة لها بامور العالم من المهم ان نهتم باخبار العالم ...لا ان نعيش فيها 
ثم اريد ان ارد على الاخ  بينو  ان هوية المسيحي المؤمن هي المملكة السمائية وليست القبطية 
تذكر كلام السيد المسيح حين قال (مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم ) وايضا قال له كل المجد (اعطي ما لقيصر لقير وما لله لله ) 
وربنا معاكم لكن احذروا ان تقعوا في محظورات القانون .
الرب معاكم *


----------



## ghawy_111 (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جبهة المليون قبطى*

سيدى الفاضل المسيح يباركك
والقديسين بصلواتهم ومحبتهم
وشفاعتهم دايما معاك انا عاوز
اقول ان المسيحيين علشان اقل
او بمعنى اصح اقليه لازم يختاروا
حزب افكاره متحرره يركزا عليه مش
احزاب ليه نتشتت ماخلى افكارنا
واختيارنا موحد لعشان نسبة 
النجاح تزيد اضعاف لازم يكون لينا
راى واحد فكر واحد مش افكار 
واحزاب ونبقى مشتتين لا  لازم
نتحد علشان نمثل قوة تستطيع
تمثيل العدل بدون الحاجه الى 
العنف  المهم افكارنا تتوحد


----------



## the servant (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: جبهة المليون قبطى*

سلام نعمة,,

اخي العزيز نصرتنا في وحدتنا دة شئ اكيد بس لازم نعرف ان اي تهميش لدور الكنيسة
هايقلل دورنا ووضعنا عشان هي المعبر عننا بعد ما فشلت الدولة بعنصريتها في لم شمل
الاقباط تحت راية تحيا مصر الواحدة وخصوصا بعد ما اثبت شركاء الوطن عنصريتهم باختيار الجماعة المحظورة
لتمثيلهم في مطبخ الشعب(مجلس الشعب)

لو ممكن كمان نضمن اخوة مسلمين لينا مناصريين لقضيتنا


----------



## wowael (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: جبهة المليون قبطى*

ادعوا اخونا الاقباط في الوطن ان يدعوا اقباط المهجر لعقد مؤتمر كبير في وشنطن او بريطنيا او اسرائيل حول اضطهاد الاقباط في مصر وان يتناول المؤتمر الاسئلة الاتية ؟
هل تجرء النظام في مصر الي حد اعتقال ناشيطين قبطيين؟ الا يخشي البوارج الاوربية الامريكية ؟ الا يخشي قطع المعونة؟ هل ظن الحاكم في مصر عن طريق الخطاء انهم مثلا اخوان مسلمون؟ لو ترك هذا الامر سوف تصبح سابقة لا يجب تكرارها بدون حساب؟ الايخشي الحاكم في مصران يبدل العالم رائية ويلقي مصير صدام حسين؟ لماذا لم يستئذن النظام في مصر قبل اعتقال هذين؟


----------

